# A new bicycle



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have always loved going for a long ride on a bicycle. I have usually only had junk bikes that get the job don but often break. I found this company http://worksmancycles.com/ they offer very durable bikes at a pretty good price. And they are made in the USA!!!!

Does anybody here have any experience with these? I am planning on buying one very soon.


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

We had a few of the utility tricycles at HANGER #12 AT JFK AIRPORT they had to be 40 years old they worked fine and were built really well and tuff.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

My wife and I ride a matched set of these..... some think we are dorky geeks... but all I know is that these allow this big boy to ride for miles and miles with a smile...... our motto is "Don't sit on a "stob" relax and ride a bent!" (short for recumbent) We rode to the country and had a camp out a year or so ago. It's starting to feel nice outside..... I need to ride again.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

My friend rides a lot, he once rode John-O-Groats to Lands-End; do you have a lot of hills, where you are? It might make a difference.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

funky lookin bikes.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> funky lookin bikes.


They are funky lookin' to be sure..... but they are so comfortable it takes biking to a whole other level!!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

are they just for road riding ? hows the low speed balance ? do they take a lot of gettin used to ?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> My wife and I ride a matched set of these..... some think we are dorky geeks... but all I know is that these allow this big boy to ride for miles and miles with a smile...... our motto is "Don't sit on a "stob" relax and ride a bent!" (short for recumbent) We rode to the country and had a camp out a year or so ago. It's starting to feel nice outside..... I need to ride again.


Those look great! I love the idea of going on long rides and bringing camping gear. Awesome.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

We bought them a few years back with our tax return. They are great.... It took a few days to really get used to them. Once we did we never looked back. At first they felt a bit wiggly and unstable, but we learned we were trying to over steer them. You just relax and kind of pilot them instead. Now balance is not a problem at any speed. We recommend them!!!


----------

